# JHS Panther Analog Delay



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ordered one last week for my BDay, reconfigured my effects yesterday and believe I'm getting real close to to having a very complete quiver of quality effects that allow me to get a very versatile and warm range of pleasing tones.

I have the Catlin Bread Semaphore Tremelo patched in with the new Panther Delays tap tempo so I can get an precise tempo for both using the Panther tap. I'm now using the TC Flasback strictly for slapback and using the Panther at this time for a very transparent, subtle and rythmic delay (dotted eighth notes) with med to light feedback and very mild modulation of the repeats.

One of these days I will see about getting a recording sample for you.


----------

